# The History and Evolution of Guns As Told Through Pictures



## SeaBreeze (Jul 11, 2014)

Came across this interesting article about the history and evolution of guns, with photos...http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...d-evolution-of-guns-as-told-through-pictures/


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 12, 2014)

Interesting SeaBreeze. I have a book I've had for years that shows most of the same guns.


----------



## kcvet (Jul 12, 2014)




----------

